# My Brother is a better golfer



## Den McFarlane (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello members,
I am in desperate need of some advice. 

I play golf on a Saturday morning with my brother and although I feel I have the ability to beat him, it never happens. My brother is pretty good at golf and is also a really good guy but i can't help feeling jealousy for his golfing ability.

Whenever i get myself into a position to beat him on the course, my arse seems to collapse and he always kicks my butt. 
That's 4 games on the trot that this has happened. Does anyone have any advice. I now dread going home on a saturday lunchtime and telling my wife and kids that i have once again failed.
any advice and tips would be greatly appreciated.
Den


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Can you identify what you typically do wrong that leads to your collapse in the late holes and causes your loss?

Lessons to strengthen that part of your game might help. You could also speak to the pro about maintaining a positive mental outlook at the same time.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

If it only happens when you play with your bruv I'd suggest you imagine you are playing with a 3rd player, i.e. the course. You know what you've got to do to beat the course. And your bruv is also playing the course, not you. If you beat the course, and he doesn't, you are the best in your 3 ball.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Towards the end of the round where you say you implode, remind your brother of something serious, and/or humous that happen in his past. I once heard a guy ask his opponent in a tournament "how's your wife, and my kids doing?" Even though they were best friends, his opponent's game went south really fast. :laugh: 

My guess is you get fatigued, and your brother is better golf shape than you are.


----------



## tutp36 (Jun 8, 2011)

If you beat the course, and he doesn't, you are the best in your 3 ball


----------



## CraigC (Sep 25, 2011)

Make sure you are playing with a handicap for determining your, and his, "net score". Over time, if his handicap is lower, then he is better, but you can still compete on a day-by-day basis, to see if he was better that day. Unless you are a professional, or active on an amatuer circuit, competing with handicaps is the only way to go.


----------



## bredies (Feb 12, 2007)

There is nothing you can do about anyone else's game. You can only influence your own. I think your problem is you are getting ahead of yourself before the job is done.
In other words thinking that "today is the day I will win" or "If I can just hang on here" or "I can't let him beat me again" etc.
The most important shot in any and every game is the one you are about to play. Concentrate solely on that. Not what has been or the result. Hit this ball to the best of your ability. The result will take care of itself.
Its all in the mind.


----------

